# Casio Conundrum



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, usually when I put stuff on fleabay I have a reasonable idea of where it will go.

Which one do you think attracted so much attention?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=260282817176


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Yellow Fox Fire with face guard, and red 004, a good colour in good nick ?

A good price certainly but not that suprising, old school collectable G's like this becoming more sought after.

D.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

On the first day I was offered Â£25..

I know what to look for on car-boots now... :wink2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I really don't know the first thing about these watches. Perhaps someone with good knowledge could give me (us) a history lesson?...


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I really don't know the first thing about these watches. Perhaps someone with good knowledge could give me (us) a history lesson?...


After that Stuart, I would be the first to agree

I didn't mention it before the end in case folk thought I was steering you to my auction.

The initial Â£25 offer was quite tempting.

the watches both did exactly what they were made to do and in good nick.


----------

